# Any tips on where to buy show pigeons?



## PigeonBoi77 (9 mo ago)

I'm located in PA and I was wondering what the best places to buy pigeons would be? Online seems a little shady with all the money order only posts, but I'm struggling to find places around me to buy pigeons. There is a pigeon show and a buy and sell poultry show close by but would I be able to buy birds and the first one and would there even be pigeons at the second one? 

I'm interested in fancy bird that are still hardy and can raise their own young. Thanks in advance!


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, go to www.fancypigeonauction.com this is an honest auction site no funny business


----------



## Phan of pigeons (3 mo ago)

PigeonBoi77 said:


> I'm located in PA and I was wondering what the best places to buy pigeons would be? Online seems a little shady with all the money order only posts, but I'm struggling to find places around me to buy pigeons. There is a pigeon show and a buy and sell poultry show close by but would I be able to buy birds and the first one and would there even be pigeons at the second one?
> 
> I'm interested in fancy bird that are still hardy and can raise their own young. Thanks in advance!


 The 


PigeonBoi77 said:


> I'm located in PA and I was wondering what the best places to buy pigeons would be? Online seems a little shady with all the money order only posts, but I'm struggling to find places around me to buy pigeons. There is a pigeon show and a buy and sell poultry show close by but would I be able to buy birds and the first one and would there even be pigeons at the second one?
> 
> I'm interested in fancy bird that are still hardy and can raise their own young. Thanks in advance!


The best place by far to buy a show pigeon is a pigeon show. There's alot of pigeon shows in Pennsylvania. The best one being the Reading pigeon show. As the show is finishing up go up to the exhibitors of the breed you are interested in and ask if they want to sell you some birds. They usually will. This is how I got my best birds.
Online, mail-order is no good . It's cruel to the birds and you don't really know what your getting, you might get ripped off.


----------

